# When do baby rats get their adult coats?



## Shari (Jan 13, 2011)

Last week our cute little beige rat turned into a beautiful Siamese marked rat and our little nekid rat grew hair! I'm suspect this is just further confirmation that the little rats were not as old as we were told. They'd be at 8ish weeks now if I go by what the breeder stated at time of purchase and 6ish weeks if we go by the rat forum's last guesstimate. I'm curious if this new development raises or lowers that guess?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Shari said:


> Last week our cute little beige rat turned into a beautiful Siamese marked rat and our little nekid rat grew hair! I'm suspect this is just further confirmation that the little rats were not as old as we were told. They'd be at 8ish weeks now if I go by what the breeder stated at time of purchase and 6ish weeks if we go by the rat forum's last guesstimate. I'm curious if this new development raises or lowers that guess?


I bet they are 7-8 weeks weeks LOL...I find ratlings molt between 7-8 weeks of age LOL. Most people seem to notice around 7 weeks.


----------



## Shari (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, good! Maybe that breeder wasn't so far off after all!


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

Frost and Willow started growing their adult coat in when they where 6 weeks old. They went from being very fluffy to being sleek and shiney.


----------



## Shari (Jan 13, 2011)

Lol. I guess I'll never know their exact age for sure. The good news is that the are all thriving and happy little rats....and they still look look to me like they're all girls.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

All girls is good xD

And The age thing is not such a big deal. My rat Curly I also don't know the exact age of.I got him at 8-10 weeks old. 
1 or 2 weeks off is not bad.


----------

